# Bowery Ballroom



## stroober (May 21, 2006)

I went to see a band called Rainer Maria last night at the bowery ball room.

The band was ace and the venue rocked...as you were 

http://www.boweryballroom.com/index.php

Anyone else have tales of great gigs ere?


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2006)

stroober said:
			
		

> I went to see a band called Rainer Maria last night at the bowery ball room.
> 
> The band was ace and the venue rocked...as you were
> 
> ...


I went to see Kimya Dawson and the Trachtenburg Family Slide SHow players supporting John Waters doing his Christmas show... it was pretty good.


----------



## simon_rushton (May 23, 2006)

I went to see Evan Dando there a few years ago (2001 or 2002). It's a really great venue - just the right size: big enough to have some atmosphere, but still kind of intimate (almost). 
Top place to see some music.


----------

